# My first BLD solve



## chiperten (Aug 16, 2006)

Last night I did it. I sat down memorized my edges, then corners, then executed my first blindfold solve. I was slightly distracted and very tired but I was able to do the edge memorization in a little under 10 minutes. Then my corner memorization was also a little under 10 minutes. The execution portion was under 5. I was so pleased to see that my first full attempt was a success. Thanks for all the help on here.


----------

